# I dug this one had no idea of the $$$$



## privvydigger (Jun 25, 2009)

"HERE'S TO YOU LONG LIFE ASND PROSPERITY"
 I'm not sure but I've only ever seen one before
 I'll have to dig up a pic of mine on here.
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-BROTHEL-WHISKEY-WHISKY-FLASK-ORNATE-DESIGN-SAYING_W0QQitemZ110400333975QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item19b45f6897&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C72%3A1205%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 25, 2009)

Interesting flask!..How did you learn of it's origin, and the story behind it?                                                                          Joe


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 25, 2009)

We dig 'em all the time on our planet[&:]


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 25, 2009)

Its not my bottle its on eBay.... I dug one never thought to much of the price cause its a sweet addition to my flask collection.


----------



## jays emporium (Jun 25, 2009)

I wouldn't believe that bottle has anything to do with a brothel without some documentation to prove it.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 25, 2009)

good story but I'm sceptical.
 more likely it was just an advertising gimmick like all the other motto flasks
 luv to see some documentation


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jun 25, 2009)

Ebay seems to have opened all sorts of new avenues in creative marketing............... nothing like a good story to create interest eh??

 jim


----------



## capsoda (Jun 25, 2009)

I have dug alot of brothel crappers and wells and the bottles in them are the same as anyone else would use. You can always tell you are in a brothel privy. They have alot of vinegar, liquor, bleach and Lydia Pinkham's bottles in them.


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 25, 2009)

Here is another, right here on "this" forum:  https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-107913/mpage-1/tm.htm#107932


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 25, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Wilkie
> 
> Here is another, right here on "this" forum:  https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-107913/mpage-1/tm.htm#107932


 I guess that one is yours privydigger!


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 25, 2009)

yes that ones mine....
 Gtting to thinking.....we dug a pit once had nothing but whiskey flasks, Lydia Pinkhams, Ammonia and mrs winslows soothing syrup.........sounds like a cat house to me


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 25, 2009)

Perfumes, cosmetics, Douches & syringes would be plentiful in a cathouse privy also.


----------

